# Nokia 63031 or HTC Wildfire ?



## weltweit (Apr 6, 2011)

My contract is coming up and I have been offerred either of these but I don't know anything about them. 

Apparently the HTC is a smartphone and so I would need to pay a data rate if I have that and apparently would not have to if I had the Nokia. 

At the moment I have a Nokia 6310 which has great battery life. I don't want to have to charge a phone every day, at the moment the 6310 is good for me. 

Any advice for me?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 6, 2011)

The 63031 is renowned for its good battery life.
You'll be charging the wildfire every other day.
Get the nokia.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks Crispy


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2011)

Crispy said:


> The 63031 is renowned for its good battery life.
> You'll be charging the wildfire every other day.
> Get the nokia.


Err...


> *Cell phone battery life charts*
> In the following charts, you'll find the tested talk-time battery life for hundreds of cell phones and smart phones, past and present.
> 
> Talk time battery life (in hours)
> ...


----------



## Crispy (Apr 6, 2011)

I was copy pasting numbers and got confused 
I thought you'd be getting a 6310, which you already said had good battery. my mistake!


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2011)

Personally, unless all I wanted was an ultra basic handset, I'd get the Android San Francisco or pay a bit more and a get a good Android number, both of which will easily last a day if all you're doing is calls and emails.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for the guide editor, however it does not seem to list exactly the phone I have now or the one I am considering....  what a pain.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 6, 2011)

A whole day! Truly we are living in a time of miracles


----------



## weltweit (Apr 6, 2011)

editor said:


> Personally, unless all I wanted was an ultra basic handset, I'd get the Android San Francisco or pay a bit more and a get a good Android number, both of which will easily last a day if all you're doing is calls and emails.


 
Thing is, I am used to my current basic 6310 lasting pretty much all week if I don't make too many calls. 

I am not sure I want a smart phone if it means I have to charge it every day.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 6, 2011)

If you want a phone to last a week get a Nokia phone not an Android smartphone, seriously.


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2011)

Crispy said:


> A whole day! Truly we are living in a time of miracles


Such is the compromises of carrying around an immensely powerful computer/camera/video recorder/voice recorder/MP3 player/notebook etc in your pocket.



weltweit said:


> Thanks for the guide editor, however it does not seem to list exactly the phone I have now or the one I am considering....  what a pain.


 Yes it does - you have to scroll through the pages.





> The good: The Nokia 6301 has a simple, easy-to-use design with a brilliant display and well-designed navigation controls. Its functional feature set includes Wi-Fi for VoIP calling, and its call quality is top-notch.
> 
> The bad: The 6301's microSD card and headset jack are in inconvenient places. It has poor photo quality as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crispy (Apr 6, 2011)

weltweit said:


> Thing is, I am used to my current basic 6310 lasting pretty much all week if I don't make too many calls.
> 
> I am not sure I want a smart phone if it means I have to charge it every day.


 
In which case, my advice is stick with the phone you already have. Why get a new one if it's already serving you well?


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2011)

And..


> The good: The HTC Wildfire features a compact and solid design. As the successor to the Tattoo, it offers an updated OS, a 5-megapixel camera, and good call quality.
> 
> The bad: Features a lower-resolution screen. The smartphone can be sluggish at times. Lacks support for North American 3G bands. Camera quality was rather subpar.
> 
> ...


----------



## weltweit (Apr 6, 2011)

Crispy said:


> In which case, my advice is stick with the phone you already have. Why get a new one if it's already serving you well?


 
It is falling apart .. :-(


----------



## Crispy (Apr 6, 2011)

I just bought a contract-free Nokia C2 for £50. It makes calls and texts and I can check my email on it. The battery lasts all week. I bet you can get something similar on your contract for free, or just buy one and swap the SIM.


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2011)

Crispy said:


> I just bought a contract-free Nokia C2 for £50. It makes calls and texts and I can check my email on it. The battery lasts all week. I bet you can get something similar on your contract for free, or just buy one and swap the SIM.


Yes, but you also have an iPad and Touch, so it's not like you're living some sort of frugal phone existence. Take away those toys and you'd be clamouring for a smartphone, no?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 6, 2011)

No, because battery life is still no.1 requirement for my phone.
It's also the only requirement mentioned in the OP, so reccomending a smartphone of any kind would be ignoring that fact.


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2011)

Crispy said:


> No, because battery life is still no.1 requirement for my phone.
> It's also the only requirement mentioned in the OP, so reccomending a smartphone of any kind would be ignoring that fact.


If he's only making calls, just about all smartphones will easily last a day or two, and the HTC has a better life than  most.


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 6, 2011)

Get a spare battery or one of those portable chargers and Bob's your mother's brother.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 6, 2011)

editor said:


> If he's only making calls, just about all smartphones will easily last a day or two


 
Wow! A _whole_ two days!

Weltweit - do you want/need a smartphone?
If yes, get the wildfire. If not, you can buy a replacement 6310 here for 52 quid: http://www.prepaymania.co.uk/mobilephone/nokia-6310i-grade-a-unlocked.html?base. Or see what sort of basic phones your network will let you have.


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Weltweit - do you want/need a smartphone?


He did, like, specifically mention one in the thread title.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 6, 2011)

editor said:


> He did, like, specifically mention one in the thread title.


 
Only cos his contract offered one. Based on the things they've said:

"6310 is good for me"
"don't want to charge my phone every day"

then the answer to "do I want this smartphone" is "no"
you recommended the San Francisco as a "ultra basic handset" which it is not.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 6, 2011)

I hate it when people bicker* 




* may not be entirely correct


----------



## Crispy (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm only allowed to argue with ed on the tech forums once a month. Doctor's orders.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 6, 2011)

The San Francisco barely lasts a day for me. It can't even cope with running Spotify, gmail, tweetdeck, tapatalk, facebook and skype at the same time either. I have to close them all and use it as just a phone in order to get from home to work and back without needing to take the charger.


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 6, 2011)

I think a lot depends on the ROM you use skyscraper101, did you say you were using Japanese Jellyfish before ? I always found it shite for battery life. 

I currently use the San Fran heavily pretty much from the moment I wake, til the moment I sleep and only really have to top the charge up in the evening if I've been using the wifi or GPS excessively. I have all the programs you've listed above open permanently apart from spotify, I don't really use the phone for listening to music, I have a separate 4gb mp3 player for that which holds more than the San Fran with the stock sd card. Maybe that is what is causing the battery drain, have you checked by using the "spare parts" app ?


----------



## Idaho (Apr 6, 2011)

Smartphone battery life is a major pain until your expectations change and you get used to charging daily. It does feel like a bit of a chore though.


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 6, 2011)

It's not hard to charge a phone every day. It's not like you need to do it manually.

Do people really not spend any time near a power point for a couple of hours in a 24 hour period, even when asleep?

If you're going away from home I'd have thought it would make sense to take a charger anyway, even if you phone battery normally lasts a week.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 7, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> I think a lot depends on the ROM you use skyscraper101, did you say you were using Japanese Jellyfish before ? I always found it shite for battery life.
> 
> I currently use the San Fran heavily pretty much from the moment I wake, til the moment I sleep and only really have to top the charge up in the evening if I've been using the wifi or GPS excessively. I have all the programs you've listed above open permanently apart from spotify, I don't really use the phone for listening to music, I have a separate 4gb mp3 player for that which holds more than the San Fran with the stock sd card. Maybe that is what is causing the battery drain, have you checked by using the "spare parts" app ?



Yeah not running spotify seems to help a bit. It's a shame because I was very excited about unlimited data + spotify for the first couple of weeks of getting this phone but drain on battery combined with ridiculously quiet sound from the san fran (and still no fix has worked despite several attemps). I've gone back to using my iPod classic which has twice the volume.


----------



## Idaho (Apr 7, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> It's not hard to charge a phone every day. It's not like you need to do it manually.
> 
> Do people really not spend any time near a power point for a couple of hours in a 24 hour period, even when asleep?
> 
> If you're going away from home I'd have thought it would make sense to take a charger anyway, even if you phone battery normally lasts a week.


 
It's not hard. But it's an extra consideration. If I am away for a night, I have to take a charger. If I am away abroad for the night I have to take a charger and adapter. I'm not saying it's a big deal. Just an additional chore. Each night I have to remember to plug it in. It does make it more like a pet than a device.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 7, 2011)

Someone suggested getting a second battery for the SF for about £15 on ebay - just an idea.


----------

